# the photo thread



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

mine are lame, and we took pics of all the same cars. heres 2 you missed




























and one from the ride home


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pics, Those cars are dope, I seen them all when I was walking in.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mnevets3769 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry for me being such a noob and a dumbass..i somehow didn't realize until i got home that i shot all day with dust in my image sensor. and i suck at photoshop.


this guy.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Great looking cars owners I don't know. At H2O I feel like everyone should have a "Hi my name is ____ & I drive the Mk_ slammed on ____." :beer: Loving the red Cabriolet, brown mk3 & rotiformed dropped down united grey mk5.....and the 20th on the pink RS's...you had me at Hello. :thumbup:


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

missin the show, good to see some nice cars.


----------



## dubberinpa2006 (Apr 7, 2010)

I hear that sux i can't be there but at least i get to see some cars


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

that mk3 is kilin' it hardcore.


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Great looking cars owners I don't know. At H2O I feel like everyone should have a "Hi my name is ____ & I drive the Mk_ slammed on ____." :beer: Loving the red Cabriolet, brown mk3 & rotiformed dropped down united grey mk5.....and the 20th on the pink RS's...you had me at Hello. :thumbup:


unfortunately, only 1 of 10 cars were actually low. that doesnt include the bagged cars. it was quite disappointing to see.


----------



## low2earth (Nov 14, 2009)

i only took a few. kids were drivin me nuts. decided to go at last min but i liked it......


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

nice pics, and it was a really good turnout 2day :thumbup:


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

static.20v said:


> unfortunately, only 1 of 10 cars were actually low. that doesnt include the bagged cars. it was quite disappointing to see.


Not every vw has to be "slammed" considering that it's not very practical for a daily driver (which a lot of them are) I'd rather see a car with sweet engine work and stock ride height, then a stock car slammed :screwy:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

static.20v said:


> unfortunately, only 1 of 10 cars were actually low. that doesnt include the bagged cars. it was quite disappointing to see.


get off your high horse.


----------



## becones (Apr 17, 2002)

nice pictures. Is it me or has waterfest changed within the past 3 years. I remember more people, more cars, tons of mk3's repping it hard, faster cars and last more vdub pride. correct me if im wrong, but its not the same anymore.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

mine is the silver mk3 if i lowered it anymore i would be buying oil pans all the time


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm glad that there are plenty of pictures on here. We saw some of these cars at chili's last night before my wheel fell off on the highway, but we didn't make it to the show today since me and my friend are stranded at the hotel.


----------



## milliemix86 (May 27, 2008)

:laugh: wow nice shot hahahah. making me look great lol


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

mortician said:


>


Good to see my old car is still alive!


----------



## Atomic Roach (Jun 19, 1999)

I'll upload mine later today... didn't take as many as I thought I was going too, but didn't end up staying nearly as long as I had wanted. My friend just has surgery last week and we weren't there all that long.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

that first gti is the sickest car out of all the pics those wheels are awesome


----------



## VDuBJett92 (Apr 30, 2004)

becones said:


> nice pictures. Is it me or has waterfest changed within the past 3 years. I remember more people, more cars, tons of mk3's repping it hard, faster cars and last more vdub pride. correct me if im wrong, but its not the same anymore.


 i agree 100%. show was beat. i go just beacuse if i dont it doesnt seem right. going for so many years its like a must thing to do. im dissapointed to walk out of the show with nothing but a tshirt in hand. if u were headlights or small stupid stuff yea tons of stuff but nothing to make u go WOW id like to have that for my car. 

for racing, theres always the same handfull of racers that put down respectible numbers. if it wasnt for those guys giving us some entertainment what was the point of the show. walking around and seeing some high hp cars with big turbos just sitting around shows me nothing. put the car out on the track and convince me your product is worth my money.

ill always go to the show but defianately dieing down. where did all the big cars go? maybe next year they will come out?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

VDuBJett92 said:


> i agree 100%. show was beat. i go just beacuse if i dont it doesnt seem right. going for so many years its like a must thing to do. im dissapointed to walk out of the show with nothing but a tshirt in hand. if u were headlights or small stupid stuff yea tons of stuff but nothing to make u go WOW id like to have that for my car.
> 
> for racing, theres always the same handfull of racers that put down respectible numbers. if it wasnt for those guys giving us some entertainment what was the point of the show. walking around and seeing some high hp cars with big turbos just sitting around shows me nothing. put the car out on the track and convince me your product is worth my money.
> 
> ill always go to the show but defianately dieing down. where did all the big cars go? maybe next year they will come out?


The real show is the 2 days of parties! lol.


----------



## chan marshall (Jul 26, 2009)

thought this was a photo thread, not a discussion thread..


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

thanks for the pic


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

chan marshall said:


> thought this was a photo thread, not a discussion thread..


 ^this.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for the pic, sucks I got stuck with those aristos, didn't finish my wheels in time for WF.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

One Gray GLI said:


> thanks for the pic, sucks I got stuck with those aristos, didn't finish my wheels in time for WF.


 i think those wheels are sexy on the jetta gives it a very oem plus plus look.. what wheels u putting on?


----------



## low2earth (Nov 14, 2009)

milliemix86 said:


> :laugh: wow nice shot hahahah. making me look great lol


 hahaha no prob


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

Savvv said:


> ^this.


 your guys jetta looks great


----------



## low2earth (Nov 14, 2009)

VDuBJett92 said:


> i agree 100%. show was beat. i go just beacuse if i dont it doesnt seem right. going for so many years its like a must thing to do. im dissapointed to walk out of the show with nothing but a tshirt in hand. if u were headlights or small stupid stuff yea tons of stuff but nothing to make u go WOW id like to have that for my car.
> 
> for racing, theres always the same handfull of racers that put down respectible numbers. if it wasnt for those guys giving us some entertainment what was the point of the show. walking around and seeing some high hp cars with big turbos just sitting around shows me nothing. put the car out on the track and convince me your product is worth my money.
> 
> ill always go to the show but defianately dieing down. where did all the big cars go? maybe next year they will come out?


 this was my first yr goin an i had a pretty good time. i do agree about the puttin the vender cars on track tho. thats def a good way to show off your products.


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

epic day today, keep these pics goin 
my first year here and had a great time :beer:


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone else have any pics?


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

I do


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

PROSTO nice photos


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

nice pics, thanks.


----------



## Dub'tastic (Dec 25, 2007)

*pic's of this weekend*

I'd like to thank all the ppl that posted pic's... I missed this years event due to work out on the west coast, but made up by going to WaterWerks... :beer: By the way The east Coast is deff. better


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a few from Saturday night at Chili's and the Ramada...:screwy::laugh:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Stupid as sholes and there burnouts... why cant someone just crash there sh it box already and be done with it...


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

C.Raynes said:


> Stupid as sholes and there burnouts... why cant someone just crash there sh it box already and be done with it...


 x2

i hear that man.. what a joke

side note your car looks real good on those wheels


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

haha thanks man. 

The chilis spot is such a prime spot its only a matter of time before that gets stopped for good...


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

jbuggin said:


> Not every vw has to be "slammed" considering that it's not very practical for a daily driver (which a lot of them are) I'd rather see a car with sweet engine work and stock ride height, then a stock car slammed :screwy:


 the speed limit is 25 on residential roads, 50 on rt1 and 65 on the turnpike. whats the point of having a car that has 'sweet engine work' that will be fast when racing is illegal? all i hear about low and slow. i saw a LOT of slow and not a lot of low, just saying. thats my gripe but everyone is entitled to their own opinions. 



nap83 said:


> get off your high horse.


 get off my dick :thumbup:


----------



## imolabeast (Apr 17, 2010)

static.20v said:


> the speed limit is 25 on residential roads, 50 on rt1 and 65 on the turnpike. Whats the point of having a car that has 'sweet engine work' that will be fast when racing is illegal? All i hear about low and slow. I saw a lot of slow and not a lot of low, just saying. Thats my gripe but everyone is entitled to their own opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my dick :thumbup:


 oh really?!


----------



## TornadoBurg (Jul 7, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## kramerbuccs24 (Nov 1, 2008)

TornadoBurg said:


> subscribed


 plus juan moar pics and vids are needed


----------



## euro flip (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Atomic Roach (Jun 19, 1999)

Here are most of mine....


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Priceless pic!! HAHAHAHA 



C.Raynes said:


> Stupid as sholes and there burnouts... why cant someone just crash there sh it box already and be done with it...


 Dude, relax. Does anyone remember the old "Full Moon, Full Throttle" cruises that Autokrieg used to put on? 100+ mph sprints and other bits of insanity. Smoking tires is a part of the enthusiast world. Come to terms with it. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## kramerbuccs24 (Nov 1, 2008)

Any pics of the mk1 MR2 with 2 RSs? I saw a few people taking pics of my dumper, dunno if they're on here or not though


----------



## brickkk (Jul 19, 2010)

*one for now*

ill post this for now but there will be moree


----------



## brickkk (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/randy-vorob/4807058565/in/photostream/


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

imolabeast said:


> oh really?!


 is 'oh really?!' all you have to say? if so, shut the **** up and look at this pictures. opcorn:


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

EazyEfromLI said:


> Good to see my old car is still alive!


 When I was scanning through the pics, I thought that car looked very familiar.


----------



## logan g (Feb 20, 2010)

i love the bagged white jetta wagon that thing is sweet


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

i see alphardsssszzz gimme gimme


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the pic prosto!


----------



## rali (Sep 20, 2006)

sad i missed this... :banghead:


----------



## imolabeast (Apr 17, 2010)

static.20v said:


> is 'oh really?!' all you have to say? if so, shut the **** up and look at this pictures. opcorn:


 stfu.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

what does it say all over the passenger side? 

oem something?


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

Missed this, BUT got to see APR come from behind to finish 6th at the NJ Motorsports Park in the Continental Tire Series... If you were looking for speed over looks, that's where you needed to be, 40 miles south of WaterFest. 

BTW, no CC's anywhere at this year's show???? Post pics please if you have em'....


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

since photobucket bandwidth limit sucks, here's a link

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y114/Zorba2727/Waterfest2010/


----------



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

came for the boobies, leaving disappointed. Will check back later.


----------



## euro flip (Apr 19, 2010)

nemo1ner said:


> Priceless pic!! HAHAHAHA


 x2 hahaha


----------



## de4life (Apr 15, 2002)

I guess rotiform is finally making 5x100 blq's


----------



## IcanA4dIt (Jul 9, 2007)

de4life said:


> I guess rotiform is finally making 5x100 blq's


 i think they just redrill the 5x112's. I remember seeing a gti with gold ones that were redrilled


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

stoked to see a photo of my Fox in there! (the one with the bike rack) thanks man! Nick's Fox looks baller as usual as well haha.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

IcanA4dIt said:


> i think they just redrill the 5x112's. I remember seeing a gti with gold ones that were redrilled


 FYI the gold ones on the mkiv ARE and always were 5x100 not redrilled but orignally drilled to 5x100 

if you call them they will drill them to 5x100 for you


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

The one persons pic's are out of bandwidth or whatever. But I thought i'd post up the best two from those.


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

static.20v said:


> the speed limit is 25 on residential roads, 50 on rt1 and 65 on the turnpike. whats the point of having a car that has 'sweet engine work' that will be fast when racing is illegal? all i hear about low and slow. i saw a LOT of slow and not a lot of low, just saying. thats my gripe but everyone is entitled to their own opinions. get off my dick :thumbup:


 you don't have to have sweet engine work to "race" i thought we live in a high traffic area where we need to be pulling out on to 18 with people doing 50. there is much less more of a "point" to a have a slammed car around here, i mean you know quite well considering you car/front bumper/what yo have left of a lip is extremely ****ed up just from daily driving around here. just because you cant afford anything but coil-over's doesn't mean _everyone_ has to drive around stupidly low.


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

More of this one please! :thumbup:


----------



## Slammeddaily (Jun 9, 2010)

This is what I have for pics since I lost my camera on Sunday during the show...but I found it later, folded up in on of the chairs in my trunk. 










































































































































































































































































































and, of course, my car: 

























I took home first in Mod 1, class 44. Congrats to the girl who took 2nd (your car has a couple pics above, as you know) and the other guy who took 3rd. I don't know who you are, but you have some beautiful cars and I hope to see you again next year! 

- Kevin


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

Slammeddaily said:


>


 Even though I designed this argyle, and I helped install this wrap... Moar pics of Ian's CC please! Love the way it came out!


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

jbuggin said:


> you don't have to have sweet engine work to "race" i thought we live in a high traffic area where we need to be pulling out on to 18 with people doing 50. there is much less more of a "point" to a have a slammed car around here, i mean you know quite well considering you car/front bumper/what yo have left of a lip is extremely ****ed up just from daily driving around here. *just because you cant afford anything but coil-over's* doesn't mean _everyone_ has to drive around stupidly low.


 i had no problem with you until you said that. if i were you, id keep my mouth shut if i didnt know what the **** i was talking about. perhaps you should stop putting money into your beetle and start doing some exercise. who am i kidding? this is america, theres no time for fitness, everyone is happy being obese. and i do mean that in the most offensive way possible.


----------



## CitoMortis (Jan 27, 2010)

^^^that guy was a cool dude.... NO HATIN'


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Here is the _only_ picture I took all weekend.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

static.20v said:


> perhaps you should stop putting money into your beetle and start doing some exercise. who am i kidding? this is america, theres no time for fitness, everyone is happy being obese. and i do mean that in the most offensive way possible.


 thats ****ed up


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> thats ****ed up


 remind me to care


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

dude looks like a lady... nah man that is a lady 

yikes!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

those fenders look like major ASS


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

static.20v said:


> remind me to care


 Go away, if you didnt care you wouldnt keep checking this thread to see if anyone responded to you.... 
Im really happy that you were able to purchase $600 dollar coilovers and take out the helpers and spin them down all the way, really I am, you are doing so much to put the VW community ahead of the others. 

YOU are what is wrong with VW kids and whatnot these days, SSSOOO much hating, but in the end you have NOTHING SICK and groundbreaking to show people. 

Go ahead, tell me I am wrong..


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

CitoMortis said:


> ^^^that guy was a cool dude.... NO HATIN'


 hahah yay flip you are a cool dude :thumbup: 
jdm banana! 


and although im not low enough for static's liking i am going to take his side on this one.


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

boostAbear said:


> Go away, if you didnt care you wouldnt keep checking this thread to see if anyone responded to you....
> Im really happy that you were able to purchase $600 dollar coilovers and take out the helpers and spin them down all the way, really I am, you are doing so much to put the VW community ahead of the others.
> 
> YOU are what is wrong with VW kids and whatnot these days, SSSOOO much hating, but in the end you have NOTHING SICK and groundbreaking to show people.
> ...


 awww you mad? let me get you a rope so you can swing from my nuts :thumbup:


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

smokedvr6 said:


> hahah yay flip you are a cool dude :thumbup:
> jdm banana!
> 
> 
> and although im not low enough for static's liking i am going to take his side on this one.


 thanks man. you know about my jokes and thankfully youre not one that takes everything i say so literally. :thumbup:


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

static.20v said:


> thanks man. you know about my jokes and thankfully youre not one that takes everything i say so literally. :thumbup:


 anytime :thumbup: 
i think i was behind you for a little bit on the way out of the show on sunday.


----------



## VinceQc (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

smokedvr6 said:


> anytime :thumbup:
> i think i was behind you for a little bit on the way out of the show on sunday.


 should have said hi! we were dead stop for half an hour anyway hahah


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

static.20v said:


> awww you mad? let me get you a rope so you can swing from my nuts :thumbup:


 LOL nutswinging....


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

more audis please :thumbup: whatever ones DID turn out look sick


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

VinceQc said:


>


 This is a well executed scheme. :thumbup:


----------



## IcanA4dIt (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the pic of my car!


----------



## VinceQc (Jan 27, 2003)

IcanA4dIt said:


> Thanks for the pic of my car!


 You're well come. Your car is awesome! 

Here one more, a took by a friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Drop the argument, guys.*

-Tim


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## jescarabt (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't take nearly as many pictures this year as I normally do. My camera is messing up and I can't change any of the options...but this is what I got... 

My car (GTI), friend Steve's VR Corrado (Green) and my fiance's VRT Corrado (Silver) 







































































































































N.E.R.D!!!


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for the pic prosto


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

More pics please! 

Oh, and.....


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

Dye-Lohn Nj said:


> thanks for the pic prosto


 Here D :thumbup:


----------



## euro flip (Apr 19, 2010)

CitoMortis said:


> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj29/CitoMortis
> [IMG]http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj29/CitoMortis/waterfest%2016/IMG_0058.jpg
> ^^^that guy was a cool dude.... NO HATIN'


 thanks man just showing love for the dubs!


smokedvr6 said:


> hahah yay flip you are a cool dude :thumbup:
> jdm banana!


 hahaha we got booed so much!! but everyone was really cool and we had a great time :thumbup:
next time ill remember not to bring a honda to a vw show lol :screwy:


----------



## partyfoulz (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks joe :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

heres a couple of mine, rest should be on gengstout later on tonight


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

jescarabt said:


>


 More pics needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Last time, people - leave the personal drama out of this thread.*

-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

And on a happier note, the pics of those silver Corrados are killing me. Every time I see a clean one like that, it makes me miss my old one so much. Selling that car is one of the two big automotive regrets of my life.

-Tim


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

which ccw wheel is this??? never seen it before, ever. 










looks like a fikse wheel.


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

nap83 said:


> _this_ is your retort? keep patting yourself on the back for being low on cheap bargain suspension.


 :laugh:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:sly: ... OMG LOOK PIKTARS 



























































































aaand one from the beginning of the day "waiting for the gates to open" official gtg :laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Zorba --- the mk3 pics are nice :thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Didn't take as many as I normally do, drank a lot of beer and had a good time though :thumbup: 


 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks, I was surprised by the lack of mk3's and mk2's in the exhibition and show areas.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

FreeGolf said:


> which ccw wheel is this??? never seen it before, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's my car and the wheels are one-offs that CCW made consisting of a Kinesis K57 face made by CCW with LM series lips and faces :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this thread is hilarious.


----------



## vr6pissat (Jul 30, 2009)

any1 take any of exibition cars or any b4 passats


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I didn't take any pictures at the show because I wasted the whole day waiting for the damn judges to come and judge my car. But here are a couple at the residence and rolling shots back from the show

Of course I had a giant dust spot inside my camera


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

to many squares complaining, not enough pics.. 

some more from saturday some from sunday..


----------



## Mr. Dew (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

static.20v said:


> its a kinesis wheel face that was milled by ccw to run their lips.


 thank you... i appreciate it.


----------



## hugoaswho (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## iBluRR (Dec 29, 2008)

Only took a few pics at waterfest because it was hot as balls so i ended up leaving early. Couldnt show my car because i got a flat and my new tire didnt come in time for the show :frown: Ohwells i still had fun! 

My flickr: flickr.com/photos/misterbarry 

Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Ok everybody:

I've asked nicely a couple of times that everyone drop the personal arguments, insults, and drama.

Anyone who does not will be restricted from posting in this forum.

I hope that's clear.*

Thanks.

-Tim


----------



## Winter feind (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## e.shaw (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

QUOTE=Pri;7469267]Pics are ordinary... my lent me his DSLR... but i dont know how to use it to its full potential 
Enjoy! 







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## e.shaw (May 11, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wide-load/sets/72157624540377594/ ---flickr page for the photos above by E.S Photography


----------



## Pri (Nov 26, 2005)

more


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

heres more of mine..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*some i took*


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

^Damn. Great shot of the bay. Thanks! Got a high res?


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

Savvv said:


> ^Damn. Great shot of the bay. Thanks! Got a high res?


 ha! i saw that and saved it instantly. i


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

e-mail me [email protected] and a link to the pic that you u want in high res


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:beer:Nice pics indeed. Everyone has low:thumbup:


----------



## LoveTheVDub (Jul 30, 2009)

*the *****










these rims were sexual 










looks badass 










lambo rims?!?!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

aar0n. said:


> That's my car and the wheels are one-offs that CCW made consisting of a Kinesis K57 face made by CCW with LM series lips and faces :thumbup:


 awesome, truly awesome... john does excellent work... considering kinesis has gone bust (or was on the verge) they should start mass producing those... i think you have something special there.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Pics are looking good so far. Some of mine should be on here in the next couple days.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

So, I'm looking for some pictures of the PG MkV GLI that was in between these two:


















You can see the rear end in the first picture. It seems like _everyone_ skipped it when posting pictures.


----------



## euro flip (Apr 19, 2010)

LoveTheVDub said:


> these rims were sexual


 highly agreed :thumbup:


----------



## djrobot (Jun 4, 2010)

Man, I could look at these pics all day. **** yeahs.


----------



## vwblondiee00 (Jul 8, 2009)

I made a thread for mine, but there are a lot the group i was in rolling down, but there is also a lot of random pictures of Sunday of other cars. We got to the show kinda late but here is the link to the thread. It has a link to about all 400. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4959095-Lots-of-random-Sunday-Photos.-(400-)


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

In for more pics:thumbup:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

FreeGolf said:


> awesome, truly awesome... john does excellent work... considering kinesis has gone bust (or was on the verge) they should start mass producing those... i think you have something special there.


 Yeah John really knows his stuff. I know they don't like making the Kinesis faces over there which I'm perfectly okay with since it makes my set that much more unique


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

anybody have any more of the a4 with the sticker bumper?


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## chan marshall (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

chan marshall said:


>


 oh hay thanks for the shot of my car


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

good to see the car is finally done man....Bay looks good:beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

here is what i have from Saturday http://s655.photobucket.com/albums/uu275/Golf_Gr/waterfest16/ 
Sundays load is huge and will be by tomorrow 
and some of the highlights of the album


----------



## I OWN A MUSTANG (Jul 19, 2010)

i am uploading mine to http://www.facebook.com/pages/edit/?id=341689921976#!/pages/Apex-Photography/341689921976 

i have about 160pics


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

omg this is sick, how do you do that?


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

ZoomBy said:


> omg this is sick, how do you do that?


 well the real way to do it with an SLR or DSLR is to get a tilt shift lens but i actually took that one with my iphone4 and the "tilt shift generator" app its 99 cents


----------



## GLI GURL (Jul 14, 2009)

LoveTheVDub said:


> these rims were sexual





euro flip said:


> highly agreed :thumbup:


 Haha! :laugh: They have been called a lot of things....but never sexual!! Love it....thanks!!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

GTIpiggott said:


> well the real way to do it with an SLR or DSLR is to get a tilt shift lens but i actually took that one with my iphone4 and the "tilt shift generator" app its 99 cents


 wow, i am thoroughly impressed. i'll have to check if they have something like that for android yet. Thanks for the response :thumbup:


----------



## david gomez (May 19, 2010)

VinceQc said:


> You're well come. Your car is awesome!
> 
> Here one more, a took by a friend.


 Is awesome !!!


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Click on the Thumbnails below for 400 more pics..


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the pic :thumbup:


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

let me know if you want a high res version, just give me an email and i'll get it cranked out to ya


----------



## kaylawrench (Nov 18, 2008)

*pic request*

anybody have pictures of the jazz blue mk3 gti? (only one in the show)

looks like this:









please & thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

kaylawrench said:


> anybody have pictures of the jazz blue mk3 gti? (only one in the show)
> 
> please & thanks :thumbup:


 









sorry its not any better or different than the shot you posted , maybe someone else got a better shot


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

mine made it in there too, too bad it was the side that was missing the centercap :banghead:


----------



## kaylawrench (Nov 18, 2008)

GTIpiggott said:


> sorry its not any better or different than the shot you posted , maybe someone else got a better shot


 somethings better than nothing, thanks!

keep um coming? :thumbup:


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

@ Du Werke 










This is the closest thing to a picture of my car (the PG GLI on the right) I have yet to find. Sooo, thanks.


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Du Werke... thanks for all the great pics! :thumbup:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

i need about 10k to spend right now. i feel so.... poor. 

some of these cars are just ridiculously nice. i feel like last years waterfest was so lack luster. kinda wish i went this year.


----------



## neilbmx (Jul 15, 2005)

thanx for the pic


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Yaaaay, thanks for the pic. :beer:


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

KIDVersion1 said:


> @ Du Werke
> 
> 
> 
> ...











still not right on your car but a lil more of it in the shot


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Jetta11J said:


> Du Werke... thanks for all the great pics! :thumbup:


 No problem, easily my favorite car of the show... but I told you that


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

here is sundays pics...

























































































































































more on my album http://s655.photobucket.com/albums/uu275/Golf_Gr/waterfest16-sunday/


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

GTIpiggott said:


> still not right on your car but a lil more of it in the shot


 Haha...thanks. It seems that everyone took pictures of the bagged Sportwagen, skipped mine, then took pictures of the bagged GLI. Either I was put in a sh*tty spot (would have preferred to have been next to the black GLI with the same front bumper) or my car is hideous.


----------



## kaylawrench (Nov 18, 2008)

Golf_Gr said:


>


 thanks!


----------



## kaylawrench (Nov 18, 2008)

KIDVersion1 said:


> Haha...thanks. It seems that everyone took pictures of the bagged Sportwagen, skipped mine, then took pictures of the bagged GLI. Either I was put in a sh*tty spot (would have preferred to have been next to the black GLI with the same front bumper) or my car is hideous.


 i feel the same way about my boyfriend's jazz gti.. everyone took pictures of the silver gti right next to it, and seemed to skip it? maybe because everyone was too worried about being at their cars when the judges finally came...:screwy:


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

I was thinking it was because I'm not on bags or low enough :screwy:. If that's the case, I guess I'll never have pictures taken.


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

KIDVersion1 said:


> I was thinking it was because I'm not on bags or low enough :screwy:. If that's the case, I guess I'll never have pictures taken.


 this is a true statement, i havent seen a shot of mine at all, it was the silver mkIV with the black hood, plaid stripe that said waterfest 16, i figure that would have been enough for someone to be like "eh yea i'll take 2 sec to take a pic" but w/e no worries


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

GTIpiggott said:


> this is a true statement, i havent seen a shot of mine at all, it was the silver mkIV with the black hood, plaid stripe that said waterfest 16, i figure that would have been enough for someone to be like "eh yea i'll take 2 sec to take a pic" but w/e no worries


 
the only pics ive seen of my car were the ones that I took and posted however i did see some people taking some which is cool, but thats just how it is. There are sooo many cars that the really really nice ones are going to get more attention. I'm sure that i missed some cars too because of the way they were parked. A nice subtly modded clean ride in between a slammed car on wide ass wheels painted bright pink or green is going to be eclipsed. but yea dont let it get you down or anything, theres just so many cars and you have to try and preserve battery life and film/memory so people are going to try and go for the craziest of the lot


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

anyone else get pics of this little guy?


----------



## nhojyauq (Jun 28, 2009)

anyone have moar of the exhibition cars? i didnt really check them out. i left early because it was too hott and i didnt feel like spending all my money on water there haha.


----------



## bluedevils1433 (Jun 27, 2009)

anymore exhibition shots? i had the santorin blue s4 with the ilov vag plate on the end


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

anyone happen to snap a few shots of this POS?


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## highvelocitygti (Aug 28, 2006)

LoveTheVDub said:


>


 :}Sexuals the right term. I love these wheels and they give me a chubby.


----------



## Je05gli (Mar 4, 2010)

nice pics everyone! sad i could only make it out to saturday


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

One Gray GLI said:


> thanks for the pic, sucks I got stuck with those aristos, didn't finish my wheels in time for WF.


 I think it looks hot!


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

my photos! 

here's just the glamour photos, i have an entire album for engine bay pics, videos, and race pictures 
located here 
engine http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m28/surrogatelax17/Auto-shows/Waterfest 2010/Engine Bays/ 
racing http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m28/surrogatelax17/Auto-shows/Waterfest 2010/Racing/ 
videos! http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m28/surrogatelax17/car videos/Waterfest 2010/


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## RoamFreely (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone have anymore pics of the Sat exhibition ... I know I saw a bunch of people take pics of my car.. Only Ginster with a Yellow bike on top... lol...would like to see some of those pics to..

Thanks

Rich


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

euro flip said:


>


 
Ahhhhh. The love of my life.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

mnevets3769 said:


> Sorry for me being such a noob and a dumbass..i somehow didn't realize until i got home that i shot all day with dust in my image sensor. and i suck at photoshop.
> 
> 
> this guy.
> ...


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

frosty thanks for the drag photos :beer:


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

no prob. which car was yours?

might have more not uploaded


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

the dark grey mk2 jetta. couple shots of it. if you have more let me know.


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally got to upload some pictures I took... 




































































































And the link to the rest of them 
http://picasaweb.google.com/thorhannah/Waterfest16#


----------

